# Wir erkennen die Leistung der Anglerinnen und Angler für den Natur‐ und Artenschutz an.



## rippi (24. November 2021)

Was meint ihr, wer wird sich als erstes für diesen nichtssagenden Satz feiern lassen?

Zu finden im Koalitionsvertrag, Seite 47, Zeile 1515/16, Abschnitt Landwirtschaft und Ernährung: Fischerei


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. November 2021)

ich tippe mal auf Gero Hocker FDP


----------



## prinz1 (24. November 2021)

Moin!
Absolute Nr 1 ist ja wohl "unser" DAFV! 
Die vereinnahmen das für sich, obwohl sie nix dazu getan haben, wetten???

Ansonsten Nr 2 Katze Fridolin und Nr 3 schlechtes Wetter.

Paßt wenigstens!

der prinz


PS: rippi, geil gemacht! Danke schön!


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2021)

prinz1 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Absolute Nr 1 ist ja wohl "unser" DAFV!
> Die vereinnahmen das für sich, obwohl sie nix dazu getan haben, wetten???
> 
> ...


Stimmt.
Aber das eigentliche Skandalon ist ja nicht wer sich's auf die Fahne schreibt, sondern der höhnische Satz an sich, wie der TE bereits richtig erkannt hat:



rippi schrieb:


> *diesen nichtssagenden Satz*


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2021)

Hallo,

da müssen die Grünen wohl neben dem eigentlich  fest versprochenen und dann trotzdem gestrichenen Tempolimit auf Autobahnen  ja mächtig viele andere Kröten schlucken.


----------



## Blueser (24. November 2021)

SPD und FDP sind eh nur die Steigbügelhalter. Es wird "spannend" die nächsten Jahre mit den young global Leaders...


----------



## tibulski (25. November 2021)

Hallo,

bin gerade eben erst aufgewacht von der epischen Feier bei uns im Büro. Man waren wir dicht ... Jetzt wird alles gut!

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (25. November 2021)

Hallo,

wir waren daran nicht aktiv beteiligt. Auf unsere Wahlprüfsteine hatte sowohl die FDP, als auch die Grünen geantwortet, dass sie die Leistungen der Angler anerkennen: https://dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/...nglerinnen-und-angler-erfahren-wertschaetzung

Wir haben dazu heute eine Meldung veröffentlicht: https://dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/...nglerinnen-und-angler-erfahren-wertschaetzung

Ich erwarte da auch nicht zuviel, aber zumindest besser, als wenn wir gar nicht stattfinden. Es war den Koalitionsparteien anscheinend doch wichtig genug, das Thema Angeln zumindest zu erwähnen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (26. November 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe nicht alle 178 Seiten Wort für Wort durchgelesen, aber auf die Suchbegriffe "Jäger, Imker, Wanderer oder Sportler" habe ich keinen einzigen Treffer gefunden.Ich kann mich vertun und lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber es wäre sicher ein Erfolg, wenn wir als Angler da als einzige Interessengruppe explizit genannt würden ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2021)

Wer auch immer das war,
hat das gut gemacht.


----------

